# Christmas and your cat photos



## bryan123 (Jun 11, 2010)

Its time to post those christmas theme photos of your cat...

I have to go to the store this weekend to pick some more christmas stuff up to set a scene for my cat so i can get a good picture (maybe even a christmas card photo lol)

I know i am a bit early.. But just get ready... and oh...

Happy Thanksgiving!! :kittyball:wink:


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

*Missy and Zipper in previous years*

View attachment 36746


View attachment 36754


View attachment 36762


----------



## gizmothecat (Jun 26, 2013)

Kitty presents!! Adorable


----------



## kittiesmom (Aug 27, 2013)

:xmasstreeTilly's Christmas card.


----------



## camskyw (Jan 10, 2012)

Very pretty kitties - and so photogenic!!!!

Sure Lucky was waiting for me to leave the room so he could latch on to another ornament!!! lol


----------



## katrina89 (Jul 30, 2013)

Seamus loves the tree

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

I'm loving this thread! They all look so sweet!


----------



## Heckle& jeckle (Feb 16, 2013)

Sent from my iPad


----------



## Lotu (Apr 26, 2013)

*Meow-y Christmas!*

I guess we are a little late to the party. Delta (black DSH) and Decimal (tabby) were good girls this year. They just had their holiday photo session this afternoon.


----------



## Speechie (Dec 2, 2013)

Loving these photos!! So so cute!


----------



## sophiam (Aug 1, 2012)

This is Olly's attempt at eating the Christmas tree last year. This year he just likes to leap on it and push it over.


----------



## Lotu (Apr 26, 2013)

Wow! Way to capture a moment w/ Olly!


----------



## CatMomNY (Sep 19, 2013)

Here's my contribution, taken last weekend… little Humbert wasn't psyched to be a Christmas model, but he put up with it long enough for this photo. His favorite part of the holidays seems to be "helping" me wrap presents by sitting in the middle of everything.


----------



## Vanellope13 (Nov 14, 2013)

I'm loving these pictures! So cute! 








my kitten Vanellope! She kept this collar on for about 5 seconds...







They wanted to help with the lights....
















Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## soccergrl76 (Dec 1, 2010)

Here is Shadow under the tree.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

I wish this showed some Christmas Decorations...
But for this year, as Hectic as its been...
This works for me!!
Notice who has the 'Dog' bed!!
Cats Rule!! 
MERRY CHRISTMAS!!


----------



## Pneumo (Dec 16, 2013)




----------



## Lotu (Apr 26, 2013)

The first one of Pneumo would make a cute card!


----------



## razzle (May 20, 2010)

*Geet*

Here's geets though I had a hard time trying to get a picture with the santa suit. He didn't want to keep still

Kathy


----------



## kittiesmom (Aug 27, 2013)

:xmasstreeTilly is a Christmas puss. But not keen on snow.


----------



## dt8thd (Jan 7, 2013)

Galileo enjoying the Christmas ambiance from the living room couch.








Cosette, my Christmas-loving kitty, "helping" to decorate the tree last year.








When Cosy was a big kitten, she used to climb the tree and sit on the interior branches about 2/3rds of the way up.








Another shot of Cosette in the tree.








Cosette hasn't climbed the tree for a few years now, but she still loves to sit under it. I have no idea what that expression's about--maybe she thinks I smell bad?


----------



## cat face (Apr 4, 2013)

LOL she's givin you the *stink eye*!


----------



## cat face (Apr 4, 2013)

a smaller version LOL


----------



## cat face (Apr 4, 2013)

an eensey weensey one lol


----------



## dt8thd (Jan 7, 2013)

@cat face: Lol! Luckily Cosette's version of "stink eye" isn't nearly as stinky as that Persian's!


----------

